# Photoshop CS3 benutzerdefinierte Installation



## Pua (1. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag, ich bin neu hier.
Ich hoffe Ich bin hier im richtigem Forum, und ihr könnt mir meine Frage beantworten.
Ist es möglich Photoshop CS2/3 benutzerdefiniert zu installieren? z.B. das man Camera Raw oder ImageReady o.Ä. rauslassen kann? Bei CS3 steht bei der Installation ja etwas von "Optionale Komponenten", nur sind die Komponenten nicht sehr Optional, da sie bei mir mitinstalliert werden. Ich weis noch, das man bei der CS3 Beta genau definieren konnte was man installiert haben möchte, aber in der Finalversion finde ich diese Möglichkeit leider nicht mehr.
Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit das wieder einzuschalten o.Ä.?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr etwas wüsstet!

mfg
Pua


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Mai 2007)

Deutsche Vollversion?
Welche Version genau?


Alex


----------



## Pua (1. Mai 2007)

Du hast es erfasst, Deutsche Version, Bei CS2 die ganz normale Kauf-CD-Version, bei CS3 die extendet als download


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Mai 2007)

Also hast du ein Upgrade gemacht?
Wo bekommt man denn den Download? Hast du mal einen Link wo man darüber Informationen bekommt?


Alex


----------



## TeQs (1. Mai 2007)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kann man bei Adobe das Upgrade herunterladen, also als Käufer versteht sich.


----------



## Pua (1. Mai 2007)

@TeQs: Genau so ist es!  
@Alexandre Groß: PS CS3 Extendet Für PS CS2 find ich grad nix, einfach bei Adobe gucke, was für "Links" willst du denn genau? Da kann man das Upgrade bestellen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Mai 2007)

Danke. Aber dort finde ich Downloads nur als Vorbestellung. Was mache ich falsch?
Alex


----------



## Pua (1. Mai 2007)

Bitte. Ich glaube du musst dich oben bei "Anmeldung" oder "Ihr Konto" einloggen, jedenfalls war es bei mir so!


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Mai 2007)

Ich bin eingeloggt aber dort steht immer noch Vorbestellung.


Alex


----------



## Pua (2. Mai 2007)

Ja du musst dich da mal ein wenig rumklicken und durchsuchen! Ich habs auch eher mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gesehn das diese Möglichkeit auch besteht! Ist ein wenig versteckt.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Mai 2007)

Ist mir zu frikkelig ich ruf mal den Service direkt an.

Alex


----------



## Pua (2. Mai 2007)

Na dann viel spaß,ich hab da auch mal angerufen, so wirklich helfen konnten sie mir aber nicht. Naja is wirklich nicht so einfach zu finden, hab den Tipp das das geht auch von nem Freund bekommen, ansonsten hätt ichs wohl auch nie bemerkt


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Mai 2007)

Ich habe dann doch lieber eine email geschrieben. Hier die Antwort:



> Die Version CS3 von Photoshop ist noch nicht erhältlich.
> Die CS3 Artikel werden voraussichtlich mitte - ende Mai im Handel und
> dann auch als Download angeboten werden.
> 
> ...



Alex


----------



## TeQs (2. Mai 2007)

dann hat sich Pua anscheinend die Beta version heruntergeladen, sofern diese für Adobe benutzer zum freien Download bereitsteht.


----------



## Pua (2. Mai 2007)

Ich hab definitiv die Final und definitiv von Adobe, bin ja net blöd.
Aber das versteh ich jetz nicht.
Vielleicht war es ja so, das sie es mal an einem Tag freigeschaltet hatten und ich diesen Tag erwischt hab, sowas ist ja bei anderen Softwareherstellern auch schon passiert.


Kann mir jetz vllt noch jemand mit meiner eigentlichen Frage helfen?


----------

